# Quick question



## jszmgpolk (Jun 17, 2009)

Is it best to post REW graphs before purchasing the BFD, or would I benefit from a BFD. My room is dual purpose and its rectangle in shape and the sub is a 10" velodyne. Any help would be great.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Occasionally we’ll see a graph that doesn’t need equalizing. Not often, but it has happened. So, no reason not to post your graphs before getting a BFD. Who knows, it might save you some money. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

